# Picked up Legions new buddy and pen mate



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Started the morning out with brother for the final day of early season muzzle loader. We got into a pod of 8 total shooter Muley bucks! Needless to say, 3 miles in we found success and by noon, the deer was skinned and hanging. Not anywhere near the best of the lot but not a bad buck and it was an awesome hunt 

So anyways, have the hunt and cleaning, did a bit of fishing and then headed over to pick up Lincoln. The 4.5 year old Toggenburg wether. Very nice personality so far. Traveled the 1.5 hour trip home with no issues. Got his first taste of alfalfa... had to pull him away cause he has been on grass hay. Must of been good stuff cause he is pretty fat  Big for a Toggenburg for sure. Not taller then Legion but heavier for sure. Introduced the two boys. They postured and hit horns once and they both turn around and started eating on my trees. As they have both ruled their farms I think the clash of horns actually made em think for a second about the other standing up to them and they didnt wanna take it further. Kinda like your typical bully  But I went ahead and split the horse panel reinforced pen in half with each in one side and will give them the week to get used to each other. Hoping for some days off to get them out on the trail together before next Saturday. Thats opening day for modern firearm and would like to be able to take em both. We will see how that turns out. 

Anyways, picture of the boys eating my trees after their one clash and my brothers muley buck we got today


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome Dave! Nice buck, and the Togg looks really nice. They will look good working together.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, sure, rub it in! Congrats on the score-the buck and the goat!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

At first I thought the dead deer was the new pen mate.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL no but it did get me thinking a yesterday about how I am going to transport 2 large pack goats and a dead deer in the back of a 6 1/2 long truck bed... About the only thing I could come up with was one of those platforms you can put into the trailer hitch. Kinda look like a electric chair platform...


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

A hitch hall, we could survive without one. You can get a large rubbermaid bin to sit in it and put your meat quarter bags in it. You can even line the bottom with ice if needed as long as it doesn't make contact with the meat.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well after 3 days of the boys being penned up next to each other and them fighting through the fence (a section of old beat up horse panel) and making a bunch of noise, I figured it was about time to open up the pen and put em together to see how bad it was going to be. It never got mean or nasty but after 10 minutes, Lincoln had had enough and offered his surrender. Which Legion ignored and continued to follow, talk bucky and mount Lincoln. So I separated the two again. Gave them each some reassuring loves and then gave them each a bit of grain with their AC in it after all was nice and calm. Here is what I took away from the encounter. First, Legion enjoyed himself. Never getting nasty or trying to back hook or belly hook Lincoln as he was always moving forward. Lincoln on the other hand, never having a goat big enough to stand up against him cause all he had were does and a dis budded wether to mess with, took the encounter much more serious at first. And as Legion started to get the upper hand and trying to show his "bucky" dominance, Lincoln tried a few last resort back hooks before giving up and running away crying...

I am glad that both boys were respectful of each other and behaved like gentlemen. But knowing Legion the way I do, I think he is going to be like a horse fly to Lincoln. Always bugging and pushing and annoying him. Not in a mean way but in a way like a sibling who keeps touching you after you have asked him to stop a 100 times. Ill keep putting them together off and on but I may have to find Lincoln a better place to live. He is such a sweet boy, I dont want him to develop a sour attitude.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The second go around went better. Lincoln just kept a bit more distance between them and I was able to pet them both at the same time without a worry.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

That's actually pretty good. I'm surprised he didn't get jealous and go after him while you were petting them. When we first started to bond with June, my big guy would run up and hook her in the side and try to push her miles away. Legion must have thought Lincoln was ok as long as you thought so.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats just the thing about Legion. 95% of the time he is waging his tail and just enjoying whatever is going on around him. Granted, if he gets around any new goats, like say the Does, who want to come up and smell him, he does give them a flick of the head or a bash or even sometimes a belly hook. I think its actually more of a fear thing. The Does are pretty amazed and scared of him so there is lots of movement al around him that he isnt used to.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I spent a few dollars the other day getting some tie in points in the back of the truck ready. So today I was going to take Legion and Lincoln on a little hike. Get Lincoln in and tied into the front part of the truck bed. And as I am getting Legion into the back of the truck, he saw Lincoln in there and didnt wanna go. So I gave a little push, Legion turned around real fast to try and get out and smacked a horn into the side window glass and POP!... So now I am calling around for a replacement window. lol guess I was not as ready as I thought.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoops! They always seem to keep ya on your toes....


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Dave said:


> So I gave a little push, Legion turned around real fast to try and get out and smacked a horn into the side window glass and POP!... So now I am calling around for a replacement window. lol guess I was not as ready as I thought.


On my heck...no offense...but this totally had me chuckling outloud. Hang in there.

TOU


----------

